# damn jumpy idle and idle relearn doesnt work :(



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

well just bought an altima ser. got a really good deal on it but came with a few problems. the car is running headers, no cat into a magnaflow exhaust and a cold air intake. i see the 2 o2 sensors down there blah blah.

anyway when i bought the car it was throwing 4 codes:
p1122
p1273
p1283
p0507

i fixed a bad exhaust leak that it had and now im only getting the codes:
p1273
p0507

the idle has been jumpy since i got it but the car runs fine. i did the idle relearn like 5 times. waited for the blinking ses light and released pedal. sometimes the idle would be ok but nothing under 1k rpm.

now since at first i had code p1122 could it be that my throttle body is on the fritz? should i just replace it? i thought i had a vacuum leak somewhere so i sprayed throttle body cleaner all over the intake manifold and intake pipe to see if the idle would fluctuate but it didnt.

would getting another TB do the tick u guys think?


----------

